# Mods please delete this post



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

My flowerhorn i got isn't eating my dry food, he eats blood worms and beef heart but that's it. He has white stringy poop even when he does eat anything... Any suggestions

Thanks for the help!
-Nick


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I think this thread might help you - http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/wow-worms-4991/


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks alot PeteAce~


----------

